
Get Lifetime Access to Part of My Brain - simonebrunozzi
https://www.nateliason.com/brain
======
simonebrunozzi
I think that sharing your book notes/summaries is an interesting idea. Not
sure if I'd pay the $25, and I am certain that I don't like using Evernote
anymore.

